# T-Shirts reflect wearers' personalities



## Rodney

From a May 8, 2005 article in the MetroWest Daily News :
By Jennifer Kavanaugh / Daily News Staff



MetroWest Daily News said:


> The T-shirt allows people to play various characters on life's stage: the rebel, the conformist, the sports fan, the comedian, the activist, the prep-school student, the rocker, the guy who wishes he were a rocker. With a few scraps of cotton, wearers can tell the world they went to Harvard, how they feel about President Bush or that they really, really hate the Yankees.


News story continued here:
http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/artsCulture/view.bg?articleid=98134


----------

